# The Hot Sibling



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

My brother is now living under my roof. He's in his early 50's. He stays physically fit, and he was always an attractive man I've been told. He dyes his hair to keep the gray under control. He's been on three dates this week with two women, one of whom seems very aggressively pursuing him. Both are attractive professionals with high profile careers, interesting and varied lives, and lots of qualities that someone my age who is single would certainly go for. They are chasing him. 

Why is he living with me? Because three weeks ago I hopped on a plane to where he was living 2500 miles away to pack all of his belongings in a UHaul trailer and spring him from the mental health facility where he was in on a voluntary hold for his alcoholism, drug addiction, and uncontrolled bipolar disorder. There wasn't a crumb in the larder, the gas bill was unpaid, his life was in disarray, and there was a suicide note on the desk. He walked away from his professional live, and has 4 figures of debt. 

So would I trade my life for his? Not a chance. But, buggar all, I sure wouldn't mind spending a week in his shoes, knowing what it's like to be dripping in quality p***y (and unmarried, of course) if I may be so offensive. It takes me back to our days in high school when all I could do was shake my head and watch. 

The universe it seems is not without a sense of humor.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

You're a good brother, Cletus. But surely you know that these first dates are the stuff of fantasy? Do you think these women will stick around when they find out what his situation is?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

skype said:


> You're a good brother, Cletus. But surely you know that these first dates are the stuff of fantasy? Do you think these women will stick around when they find out what his situation is?


Since he met one of them through AA, who knows?

Like I said, I know I don't want to _be_ him, but I would like to know the feeling, if just for a little while.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

skype said:


> You're a good brother, Cletus. But surely you know that these first dates are the stuff of fantasy? Do you think these women will stick around when they find out what his situation is?


And when they dump him,, the depressive state and the self-'medicating'. That'll be the tough part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> And when they dump him,, the depressive state and the self-'medicating'. That'll be the tough part.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I've been witness to that cycle too many times already. But do you have to be mentally ill to be attractive? That seems like a poor design choice.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

(some) women respond to the apparent confidence exhibited by a bi-polar 'up' period.

Then they flee from the 'downs' and make him feel even worse. Then the drink and drugs. Highs not as high,, lows much lower.

With his condition, he might well be happier if he were uglier. Less women, less dumping, less misery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> With his condition, he might well be happier if he were uglier. Less women, less dumping, less misery.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey, that's me you're talking about there bub. I can hear you.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

How long do you intend to support him for?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Cletus, perception is reality, for many people. Perhaps if you change your profile picture/avatar, your prospects will increase! But wait, you're not single, are you? I guess it's best kept as a fantasy, then.

Regardless, you ARE a good brother. And no, mental illness is not a requirement for being attractive - but some serious quirks go a long way to making one interesting.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

He can't date ALL these women.

Maybe you can have the leftovers.

It's only fair.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

lenzi said:


> How long do you intend to support him for?


The conversation went something like "stay here until you get your sh!t together, find a new job, and get your feet back under you". He's not a slacker - a high-profile, high stress, six-figure career was if not part of the problem at least an impediment to getting better. I'm not worried that he'll just leech off of our generosity for too long. It might take a few months to find a new career path now that he's upended his old one. He had good name recognition in his industry, and his disappearance won't go unnoticed. 

The next crash when it comes (and it will come) is on his own shoulders. Type II bipolar is hard to manage, especially when you need your brain to think with instead of simply suppress with an ever changing ****tail of meds. My conscience is clean.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

This is a very sad story........


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Betrayedone said:


> This is a very sad story........


Mental illness is a sad story. Between him and my paranoid schizophrenic mother, I've had a bellyful. 

But it's made me more sympathetic at the same time. Not every failing in life is a simple lack of moral fiber.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Cletus said:


> Not every failing in life is a simple lack of moral fiber.


True but moral fiber keeps you from suffering moral constipation - when you know what's good and right, but you can't get it out.


----------

